# Pudlenka



## Flaminius

Pudlenka is a pet cat that Karel Čapek had in a book by the same title.  Čapek says that he named the cat so "because she was a humble cat."  I am wondering if Czech has a similar word meaning humble or if it is some vague phonological association between the name and humbleness.


----------



## Thomas1

Flaminius said:


> Pudlenka is a pet cat that Karel Čapek had in a book by the same title. Čapek says that he named the cat so "because she was a humble cat." I am wondering if Czech has a similar word meaning humble or if it is some vague phonological association between the name and humbleness.


Hi,

My Slavic mind prompts me it could be a female poodle. Perhaps this could be a cultural difference but I associate it rather with something reverse.
Looking forward to reading natives' comments. 


Tom


----------



## Jana337

Oops, I forgot about this thread. 


> My Slavic mind prompts me it could be a female poodle.


You would be right if the word existed. 

No, Czech does not have a similar word for "humble". It's just that poodle tends to be associated with submission, devoteness.


----------



## Flaminius

Thank you, Thomas1 and Jana.  Now I see the irony more clearly.  The cat turned out to be more submissive to _pud_ (instinct?) than to Čapek.


----------



## Jana337

Flaminius said:


> Thank you, Thomas1 and Jana.  Now I see the irony more clearly.  The cat turned out to be more submissive to _pud_ (instinct?  ) than to Čapek.


----------

